

Snowden Standoff Threatens Obama-Putin Moscow Summit - rbc
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-07-19/snowden-standoff-threatens-obama-putin-moscow-summit.html

======
cafard
This makes no sense. Has there ever been a summit at a time when each side did
not host a number of defectors from the other? (Not that I count Snowden as a
defector in the sense that Philby or Blake was.) Diplomacy would be impossible
if states dealt only with states they weren't spying on. Though really, I
suppose, summits are more about publicity than about diplomacy.

------
rbc
Wow, a systems administrator becomes an obstacle to international relations.
Impressive.

